# No Wipers! So frustrated!



## dmc07 (Feb 12, 2013)

2007 Jetta 2.5

Wipers not working.

-Fuses all tested and are good
-Brand New Hood switch
-Brand New Wiper Switch
-Brand New Motor
-Recently new Wiper Transmission
-Good Power and Ground at connector to Motor

What else could be wrong?

Thanks!!!


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

- Good Power and Ground at connector to Motor

If you know that this is absolutely true, then it is bad wiper motor.


----------



## dmc07 (Feb 12, 2013)

I tried 2 used motors and finally a third new one from the dealer. Still nothing.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

dmc07 said:


> I tried 2 used motors and finally a third new one from the dealer. Still nothing.


Try to test the power at the motor when you switch your wipers on off, etc.....

When you say new wiper switch are you talking about the arm by the steering wheel or the capacitor?


----------



## dmc07 (Feb 12, 2013)

Arm on column.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

dmc07 said:


> Arm on column.


Have you been able to figure it out? did you try the capacitor?


----------



## dmc07 (Feb 12, 2013)

Not fixed yet. Have to go back to dealer to get computer recoded??

Not sure what that means? (Try the capacitor?)

New guy over here. lol

Thx


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

It's simple... Test power at the motor... 
Do you get power at the motor when you flip the switch... 
Yes: not a problem up to that point check motor and ground
No: Backtrack 

Have you tried the wiper relay 
Also check electrical connections, make sure everything is plugged in and touching

Should be a simple diag... Bat~fuse~stalk~relay~motor~ ground
Maybe not in that order without a proper wiring diagram...


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

If by any chance you did a rear wiper delete and coded it out, I had an issue where I lost my front wipers while doing so.

Go check via vagcom if you have coded out the rear wiper.


----------



## dmc07 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Phrog, thanks for the input. The motor always has power when the key is on. Motor is turned on by signal line. And i do not have a wiper relay in this car.

Wiper Switch ->Steering Column Electronic Systems Control
Module->Vehicle Electrical System Control Module (where relays are plugged in)->Wiper Motor Control Module (built in to motor)

Dealer said they need to recode the computer. Its not communicating with motor.

Dealer Scan:


Version: V19.01.01 27/04/2012 9.12.002
License plate:
Vehicle Identification Number (VIN); 3VWRF31K97M161071
1001.01 - Check Event memory - Entire system
Function ended
19 - Diagnostic interface for data bus
1K0907530K 1K0907951
J533_Gateway H04 H04 0021
Coding long
Dealership number 66

0 Malfunction detected

Software part number: 1K0907530K
System description: J533_Gateway H04
SW version: 0021
HW part number: 1K0907951
HW version: H04
Coding: $3D 3F 03 40 07 0010 02
Workshop code: 000000 000 00066

01 - Engine electronics
07K906032T O7K906032Q
2.5l R5I4V G H01 9653
Coding 1 Dealership number 66

1 Malfunction detected
Software part number: 07K906032T
System description: 2.51 R5/4V G
SW version:9653
HW part number: O7K906032Q
HW version:H01
Coding:1
Workshop code: 000000 000 00066

05699 P1643 001
Read Event memory of electronic central unit
Status: Intermittent

Standard values: Error status: 00100001
Priority:0
Malfunction frequency counter:1
Unlearning counter/driving cycle:-
Odometer reading:0219481
Time indication bit:0
Date: ! 00.00.2000
Time: 12:51:17
Measured values:
1561 /min 18 % 23 km/h 82 °C 48 °C 990 mbar 14.097 V

03 - Brake electronics 1 K0907379P ASR FRONT MK70 --- 0105
Coding 17025
Dealership number 66

0 Malfunction detected
Software part number: 1K0907379P
System description: ASR FRONT MK70
SW version: 0105
HW part number:
HW version:
Coding: 17025
Workshop code: 000000 000 00066

15 - Airbag 1K0909605AB 1K0909605AB 6
E AIRBAG VW8R 034 034 8000
Coding 13893
Dealership number 66

0 Malfunction detected
Software part number: 1 K0909605AB
System description: 6E AIRBAG VW8R 034
SW version: 8000
HW part number: 1 K0909605AB
HW version: 034 Coding: 13893
Workshop code:000000 000 00066

44 -Power steering 1 K1 909144L
EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H07--- 1806
Coding Dealership number 66
0 Malfunction detected
Software part number: 1K1909144L
System description: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H07
SW version: 1806
HW part number:
HW version: Coding:
Workshop code: 000000 000 00066

09 - Electronic central electronics
3C0937049AD 3C0937049AD
Bordnetz-SG H52 H52 2002
Coding long Dealership number 0

5 Malfunction detected
Software part number: 3C0937049AD
System description: Bordnetz-SG H52
SW version: 2002
HW part number: 3C0937049AD
HW version: H52
Coding: $10 05 0E 23 40 0415 00 0714 00 00 0014 00 00 00 08 73 0B 5C 00 00
Workshop code: 000000 000 00000 00988

012 Bulb for right brake light -
M10 Electrical malfunction in circuit
Status: Intermittent
Environmental conditions:
Standard values:
Error status: 00101100
Priority: 1
Malfunction frequency counter: 1
Unlearning counter/driving cycle: 243
Odometer reading: 0219450
Time indication bit:0 Date: 13.09.2005
Time: ! 31:63:63
Measured values: On 12.75 V On On Off Off Off

02394 012
Front left parking light -M1 Electrical malfunction in circuit Status: static
Environmental conditions:
Standard values:
Error status: 01101100
Priority:2
Malfunction frequency counter:1
Unlearning counter/driving cycle: 204
Odometer reading: 0219450
Time indication bit: 0 Date: 13.09.2005
Time: ! 31 :63:63
Measured values: On 12.75 V On On Off Off Off

02395 012
Front right parking light -M3 Electrical malfunction in circuit Status:Static
Environmental conditions:
Standard values:
Error status: 01101100
Priority: 2
Malfunction frequency counter:1
Unlearning counter/driving cycle: 204
Odometer reading: 0219450
Time indication bit: 0
Date: 13.09.2005
Time: ! 31:63:63
Measured values: On 12.70 V On On Off Off Off 02071 O04

Local data bus No signal/communication
Status: static
Environmental conditions:
Standard values:
Error status: 01100100
Priority: 2
Malfunction frequency counter: 1
Unlearning counter/driving cycle 204
Odometer reading: 0219450
Time indication bit: 0
Date: 13.09.2005
Time: ! 31163363
Measured values: Off 13.95 V Off On Off Off Off

00153 004
Driver side windshield wiper motor -V216-
No signal/communication
Status: static
Environmental conditions:
Standard values:
Error status: 01100100
Priority: 2
Malfunction frequency counter: 1
Unlearning counter/driving cycle: 204
Odometer reading: 0219450
Time indication bit: 0
Date: 13.09.2005
Time: ! 31163263
Measured values: Off 13.95 V Off On Off Off Off


46 - Convenience system central module
1K0959433CA 1K0959433CA
KSG PQ35 G2 020 020 0203
Coding long
Dealership number 66
0 Malfunction detected
Software part number: 1 K0959433CA
System description: KSG PQ35 G2 020
SW version: 0203 HW
part number: 1 K0959433CA
HW version: 020
Coding: $1390 0F 88 01 0628 1B09 04 05 8F B0 88 0F 04 88 FCAO
Workshop code: 000000 000 00066

42 - Driver door electronics
1 K0959701P 1 K0959793L J386
TUER-SG FT 008 1 133
Coding 1205
Dealership number 66 1 Malfunction detected
Software part number: 1 K0959701 P
System description: J386 TUER-SG FT
SW version: 1 133
HW part number: 1 K0959793L
HW version: 008
Coding: 1205
Workshop code: 000000 000 00066

00932 005 Window regulator motor on driver side -V147 no or incorrect basic setting/adaptation
Status: Intermittent Environmental conditions:
Standard values: Error status: 00100101
Priority: 3
Malfunction frequency counter: 1
Unlearning counter/driving cycle: 244
Odometer reading:0000000
Time indication bit: 0
Date:

52 - Passenger door electronics 1K0959702P
1 K0959792L J387 TUER-SG BT 008 1 1 33
Coding 1204
Dealership number 66
2 Malfunction detected Software
part number: 1 K0959702P
System description: J387 TUER-SG BT
SW version: 1 133
HW part number: 1 K0959792L
HW version: 008
Coding:
1204 Workshop
code:000000 000 00066

00929 008 Lock unit for central locking Passenger side -F221 implausible signal Status: Intermittent
Environmental conditions:
Standard values:
Error status: 00101000
Priority: 3
Malfunction frequency counter: 61 U
nlearning counter/driving cycle: 243
Odometer reading: 0208143
Time indication bit: 0

00106 O08 Signal central locking SAVE/LOCK on passenger side Implausible signal Status: Intermittent
Environmental conditions:
Standard values:
Error status: 00101000 Priority: 3
Malfunction frequency counter: 254
Unlearning counter/driving cycle: 243
Odometer reading: 0000000
Time indication bit: 0

62 - Left rear door electronics 1 K0959703Q 1K0959795J
J388 TUER-SG HL 006 1120
Coding 1168
Dealership number 66

0 Malfunction detected
Software part number: 1K0959703Q
System description: J388 TUER-SG HL
SW version: 1 120
HW part number: 1K0959795J
HW version: 006
Coding: 1 168
Workshop code: 000000 000 00066

72 - Right rear door electronics 1K0959704Q 6
1 K0959794J J389 TUER-SG HR 006 1 120
Coding 1168
Dealership number 66
0 Malfunction detected
Software part number: 1K0959704Q
System description: J389 TUER-SG HR
SW version: 1 120
HW part number: 1K0959794J
HW version: 006
Coding: 1 168 W
Workshop code: 000000 000 00066

16 - Steering column electronics
1 K0953549AP 1 K0953549AP *
Lenks?ulenmodul 036 --- 0070
Coding 21
Dealership number 66

2 Malfunction detected
Software part number: 1KO953549AP
System description: Lenks?ulenmodul 036
SW version: 0070
HW part number: 1KO953549AP *
HW version:
Coding: 21
Workshop code:000000 000 00066

01044 000 Control module incorrectly coded tbd
Status: Intermittent
No environmental conditions stored

00895 014 Cruise/ADR control-E45 Faulty Status:Intermittent
No environmental conditions stored

08 - Air conditioner/heater electronics 1K0820047GK Climatic PQ35 120 --- 0606
Coding
Dealership number 0

1 Malfunction detected
Software part number: 1K0820047GK
System description: Climatic PQ35 120 S
W version: 0606
HW part number:
HW version:----------
Coding:---
Workshop code: 000000 000 00000

01296 010 Sensor for vent temperature - center -G191
Open circuit/short circuit to B+
Status: intermittent
No environmental conditions stored

56 - Radio (CAN) 1K0035161B
1 KO035161 B Radio DE2 014 014 0017
Coding 40401 Dealership number 66

0 Malfunction detected
Software part number: 1KO035161 B
System description: Radio DE2 O14
SW version: 0017
HW part number: 1KOO35161 B
HW version: 014 Coding: 40401
Workshop code: 000000 000 00066

17 - Instrument cluster 1
K0920853T 1K0920853T
KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 003 161 0
Coding 23307
Dealership number 66
0 Malfunction detected
Software part number: 1K0920853T
System description: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL
SW version: 161 0
HW part number: 1K0920853T
HW version: 003
Coding: 23307
Workshop code:000000 000 00066

25 - Immobilizer 1K0920853T 1K0920853T
IMMO 3HL 003 161 0
Coding
Dealership number 0
0 Malfunction detected
Software part number: 1K0920853T
System description: IMMO 3HL
SW version: 1610
HW part number: 1K0920853T
HW version: 003
Coding:
Workshop code: 000000 000 00000


----------

